# occupational therapy consult



## 08pancho (Jun 10, 2015)

hi,

does anybody know if a consult for occupational therapy be coded in ER setting.

should 97003 be coded?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi,


Physical and occupational therapy, CPT Assistant, November 1997 Page: 47 Category: Related Information (CPT Assistant   ? Copyright 1990-2015, American Medical Association. All rights reserved)

Physical Medicine And Rehabilitation  

  97001    Physical therapy evaluation 

  97002    Physical therapy re-evaluation 

  97003    Occupational therapy evaluation 

  97004    Occupational therapy re-evaluation 

The above four codes have been added to the Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation section of CPT specifically describing physical therapy and occupational therapy evaluation and re-evaluation. These codes are the CPT Level I counterpart of the HCPCS Level II codes Q0103, Q0104, Q0109, Q0110.

Prior to the addition of these four new codes, there was not a specific listing in CPT to describe these evaluations. An E/M code was used if the provider was a physician and if a history, examination, and medical decision making were performed based on the guidelines in CPT. However, many third-party payors have different payment policies for non-physicians and would not allow the use of the E/M codes. Otherwise, if the provider was unable to use E/M codes to report the evaluation, then the service was reported with CPT code 97799, Unlisted physical medicine/rehabilitation service or procedure.

Hope this help!!!

VJ


----------

